# 1972 Evinrude 4 HP Lightwin



## fishmounter (Dec 27, 2011)

I am the original owner of this motor that has been in storage since 1997. Prior to that, it was used just a couple times each year. I'm going to clean the spark plugs, put fresh gas/oil in the gas tank and see if she'll still run as good as she did 14 years ago. I plan on putting it on my old 12 foot aluminum boat that I am modifying. Anyone have any info on this motor?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost all service parts are still available for that engine. Before running I would definitely look in the carb and clean and install a new OEM kit in it. The new kit will have the new float and alcohol resistant gaskets. An ignition tune up would be wise as well. Probably the most important would be a new impeller or pump assembly. You are on borrowed time running the old parts and a burned up powerhead is alot more expensive than an impeller. Change out the fuel lines while you are there as well and grease the engine at the lube points. Give the little engine a fighting chance to get back in the game properly!!


----------



## fishmounter (Dec 29, 2011)

Pappy- Thank you very much for the reply. Can you give me any info as to where I might find the OEM carb kit and other parts for this motor?


----------



## cajuncook1 (Dec 29, 2011)

fishmounter said:


> Pappy- Thank you very much for the reply. Can you give me any info as to where I might find the OEM carb kit and other parts for this motor?




Here is link to an online marine parts store. It also supplies an electronic parts diagram!

Select your model number

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php?year=1972&hp=4


Link to your carburetor kit. Like Pappy stated, I would go with new style float. It comes in the OEM Evinrude/Johnson kit and not the Sierra.

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_search.php?part_num=383067&x=18&y=4


----------

